# What have you loaded onto your flat cars?



## Andrewcp (Apr 12, 2010)

here are some of the things I have loaded onto my flat cars

s584.photobucket.com/user/f304_2009...=3&o=2

s584.photobucket.com/user/f304_2009...=3&o=3

s584.photobucket.com/user/f304_2009...=3&o=4

s584.photobucket.com/user/f304_2009...=3&o=5


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

Sometimes the "load" can be a bit rowdy, as in my Tappa Kegga Dei fraturnity's alumni excursion car. (Not rowdy enough to keep it from winning a blue ribbon for whimsicals - passenger equipment at the 1997 National Convention.)



















Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been making up an Army train, based on my miitary career. Here is a gun truck and my armored gun jeep I had in Vietnam, running convoys. Both are 1/32nd scale bashes.








The caboose is a MDC bash. I made the Sea Land trailer, we had those in our convoys. The cobra choppers would escort the convoys sometimes. Old K-line Army engines.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the load: 










but haven't built the flatcars yet!  
im planning to scratchbuild two Civil War era flatcars for the cannons..which are 1/32 scale. 

Scot


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot;

Love your cannons. Mine does not count, 'cause it is not technically on a flat car.










Best,
David Meashey


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Not as exciting as some of the other flat car loads but the cost was next to nothing. Hot glued together (except for the ties) for easy removal.










Cut lumber. Made with craft sticks from the Dollar Store.









Pipe load. Made from electrical conduit I had laying around. I didn't even have to paint it!









Timber load. Trimed from Yews in the backyard.









Railroad ties. Cut from Poplar wood sticks from the home center, spray painted flat black. Used to fill the tie gaps in curved sectional track. 









Wayne

Knackered Valley Railroad
Long Island, NY


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Dave, that's close enough!
Must come in handy for clearing critters off the line.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

All kinds of neat stuff.. Just a couple..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew,

Excuse the mess on the work bench. I'm working on this flat car load now. Going to add chain and blocking. The CAT came from Toys 3000 about two plus years ago. Many of us found this deal and grabbed these before the price went ballistic! I got this one for about $35 at the time NEW. Now if you can find them, they are over $160! Makes a great load. Mine needs weathering.



















I'm building this kit from Western Scale Models for a future flat car load. It is a 2 cylinder steam engine, scaled at 1/20.3. Makes a beautiful load when completed.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 09 Aug 2013 11:50 AM 
Scot;

Love your cannons. Mine does not count, 'cause it is not technically on a flat car.










Best,
David Meashey

That hilarious!


----------



## Andrewcp (Apr 12, 2010)

This something different 
http://s584.photobucket.com/user/f304_2009/media/DSCN5019_zps17544faf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 

http://s584.photobucket.com/user/f304_2009/media/DSCN5018_zps16f7dfbf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, there's this from a couple years ago...


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Logs, lumber loads, ties, tools, bulldozers (3), trucks, one flat has a Heisler cylinder and crank set, a center gearbox from a Climax, and a three cylinder set from a Shay, sometimes the Railroad President's Duesenberg gets transported. 
Christmas time, it's gifts....we strip the stakes, transport presents to all in attendance...takes 3-4 hours.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Still full.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Now that is funny. I don't care who you are.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

How about girders from Plastruct, sprayed red primer? 









Or how about tires for the EBT locos (all 48") being delivered from Baldwin: (Dave Queener made the 48" tires in steel.)


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Good loads! That beer can load is epic! LOL 
When are we going to get a "like" button option? Because I really like a lot of these pictures. 
Pete, those plastistrut girders sprayed red, that's a good idea for a simple load. Even I can make a load like that pretty easily.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Though I've not put the loads together yet, I bought these (ebay) for their gears & bits. 

http://www.1001modelkits.com/model-kits/24570-1804-trevithick-1-38-minicraft-model-train-11102.html 
http://www.scalehobbyist.com/catagories/Military_Vehicles/MIN00011101/product.php 

Also got this, for a cheap version of Gary's nice model: 
http://www.amazon.com/Airfix-A05870-Engine-Engineering-Classic/dp/B001JJW3W4 

A cheap source for gears is old clocks, watches, and other mechanical junk.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Tractor load:










Link to very large image


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Little River flats moving "set out houses"...........some of the first mobile homes



Doc Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This is Jon Kling's flatcar load, shortly after his house fire. It used to be a K-28.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, it's certainly realistic looking...


----------

